# Rebec Audio CS80 fullrange



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

The best or one of the best “Real” 3” fullrange that i ever test or come across! 
Super efficient, lots of volume, energy and dynamics to obtain a define(circle) focus that can’t be achieve or difficult to obtain with tweeter and mid in higher places.
Soon I will share a video or pics from Felipe cars!


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Felipe car!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice...what is the pricing on these?


----------

